# What's Scarier?



## Beach Zombie (Jul 19, 2015)

So what do you guys think would be scarier for a costume; a Bipedal Werewolf or a Scarecrow?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hard to say without seeing what you have in mind for each. Both can be scary depending on your approach.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

In my mind (and trust me when I say you don't really want to visit there too often) they are two different KINDS of scary. Werewolf is shocking, adrenalin starting, "fight or flight" kind of scary. A scarecrow is eerie ... spooky and supernatural, something that shouldn't be alive, but is ... so it's soul scary. Like a Pauly Shore movie.


----------



## AnnabelleLecter (Aug 6, 2015)

Werewolf. Its shocking


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I'm thinking a scarecrow is your best bet for scary! You can never go wrong with a creepy, scary creature like a scarecrow. As Dr. Maniaco stated, scarecrows are eerie, frightening, and down right mean.

I think it's their smile, that gets you. That grin always does the trick, it gets your guard down, them wham! Your it's next victim! *_


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Agree with what the Doctor said. You Cannot go wrong with either choice


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

A scarecrow can be off-putting. I think it would be easier to do as well.


----------



## DeadDaddy1993 (Sep 13, 2015)

I freakin hate scarcrows!!!


----------



## BigDee (Sep 14, 2015)

Ooooh I did a Scarecrow a few years ago. How the hell do I post a picture on here?! I can't remember!


----------



## BigDee (Sep 14, 2015)

Hopefully this works! Not the best quality of photo but ye get the jist of it


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

A Werewolf is my choice!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

A werewolf is fun if you pull off the look. The legs are near impossible to do right without stilts and then you can't wear the costume long due to the stress on your legs. 

The best scare an actor ever got on me was in a scarecrow costume. His costume was horrible, but awesome because of it. He had two shirts sewed together with padding inside so it looked horribly out of proportion like someone tried to stuff a giant sweatshirt with way too much padding. The legs were the same, and he wore a black out mask. I laughed at how bad the prop looked. Then it moved and screamed and scared our whole group. Another prop next to it was way more proportioned and that one was the fake. Awesome tactic.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Both I scary but I'll choice werewolf because I'm afraid of it.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

kitchie said:


> Both I scary but I'll choice werewolf because I'm afraid of it.


*choose..


----------

